# Mr. and Mrs. Barack Obama



## AveryJarhman (Mar 8, 2016)

*Mr. and Mrs. Barack Obama*​



_When asked what meaningful *ACTIONS* they have taken to *protect from harm* a significant population of *American children of African descent*, *America's Premier Presidential & Parental First Couple* offered a non-verbal reply, while Mrs. Obama displayed the cold shoulders she's apparently given to *American Childhood Trauma* victims like *Kendrick Lamar, Freddie Gray, Tupac Shakur, Michael Singleton, Ms. Gloria Darden, Curtis Jackson, Dwayne Carter, Shawn Carter* and countless more abused, neglected or maltreated American children._




Mr. and Mrs. Barack Obama, with all due respect, aren't they *America's Premier Presidential and Parental First Couple* uniquely qualified to address our nation's expanding and shameful **National Epidemic of Childhood Abuse and Neglect, aka Poverty** that for decades has deprived untold numbers of American children from enjoying a *SAFE*, fairly happy American kid childhood that Mr. Obama's new friend *Childhood Trauma victim Kendrick Lamar* laments he, his siblings, numerous cousins, neighborhood friends, elementary and JHS classmates were *UNJUSTLY *deprived of experiencing by his violent felon embracing family and community members?

Abused and traumatized children much like Kendrick Lamar, or the late *Freddie Gray* and American recording artist *Tupac Shakur*, who far too often mature into angry, frustrated, unpredictable, sometimes suicidal **(NY Times May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suicide by Black Children Surprises Researchers)** depressed teens and adults lacking empathy, compassion and respect for their peaceful neighbors...peaceful neighbors who far too frequently are emotionally terrorized and physically injured *(or worse)* by depressed teens and adults who are full of resentment for irresponsibly & *UNJUSTLY* being introduced to an *OPPRESSIVE, abusive childhood* dependent on $handouts$ from their responsible neighbors for their survival.

In his 2015 Grammy award winning Rap Performance titled "I", Kendrick Lamar writes, *"I've been dealing with depression ever since an adolescent."*

In paragraph eight of a January 20, 2011 LAWeekly interview published online Kendrick, born in 1987, the same year songwriter Suzanne Vega wrote a song about child abuse and *VICTIM DENIAL* that was nominated for a Grammy award,  told the interviewer:

**"Lamar's parents moved from Chicago to Compton in 1984 with all of $500 in their pockets. "My mom's one of 13 [THIRTEEN] siblings, and they all got SIX kids, and till I was 13 everybody was in Compton," he says."**

**"I'M 6 YEARS OLD, SEEIN' MY UNCLES PLAYING WITH SHOTGUNS, SELLIN' DOPE IN FRONT OF THE APARTMENT"**

**"My moms and pops never said nothing, 'cause they were young and living wild, too. I got about 15 stories like 'Average Joe.'"**

Kendrick speaks about experiencing *Childhood Trauma*, witnessing *MASS CHILD ABUSE & MALTREATMENT*, violent felon family & community members who intentionally & recklessly ignored the well being of their children, *UNJUSTLY* depriving these kids from *enjoying a home environment where they feel safe, loved & cared for. *

In school little Kendrick & his *Elementary School classmates* are being taught to be good citizens & to respect their neighbors.

While at home,* *UNDER DURESS OF BEING HARMED IF THEY OPEN THEIR LITTLE MOUTHS**, families & communities are teaching their children anti-social 'people and community' harming values that often results with kids experiencing during a critical period of their childhood development a mentally debilitating condition known as *Cognitive Dissonance.*

In this one paragraph, it seems evident to me Kendrick identified the source of his depression, *THE ROOTS OF POVERTY*, the child abuse/maltreatment that prevented him, his brothers, sisters, cousins, neighborhood friends, elementary & JHS classmates from enjoying a safe, fairly happy childhood.

Seems the adults responsible for raising the children in Kendrick's immediate and extended family placed obstacles in their children's way, causing their kids to deal with challenges and stresses young minds are not prepared to deal with...*nor should they or any other children be exposed to and have to deal with.*

It seems evident to me these *PARENTAL INTRODUCED* obstacles and challenges cause some developing children's minds to become tormented and go haywire, not knowing **OR NOT CARING ABOUT** right from wrong...because as they mature, young victims of child abuse realize their parents introduced them to a life of pain and struggle, totally unlike the mostly safe, happy life the media showed them many American kids were enjoying. **RESENTMENT**

I cannot speak for anyone else, but if I was raised in Kendrick's *OPPRESSIVE* *family and community environment* I would most likely be silently peeved at my irresponsible parents, particularly my mom, for being immature "living wild" Violent Felon embracing adults who *UNJUSTLY *deprived me of experiencing a fairly or wonderfully happy "Average Joe" American kid childhood with *Safe Streets* to travel and play on.

Though like many victims of child abuse, most likely I would *DENY *my parents harmed me, seeking to blame others for me having to endure and cope with a childhood fraught with pain, struggle, anxiety and fear.

During a December 30, 2015 Chron.com interview, Kendrick recalls being a five-year-old child witnessing gun violence and a drug related homicide right outside the home where he, his siblings and numerous cousins were *UNJUSTLY & INTENTIONALLY being DENIED THEIR RIGHT* to feel safe, loved and cared for.

*Kendrick Lamar witnessed murder at five years old*

No small wonder why Kendrick raps & speaks about childhood & adult depression, as well as experiencing suicidal thoughts.

Kendrick Lamar Talks About ‘u,’ His Depression & Suicidal Thoughts (Pt. 2) | MTV Video News April 2015


Sadly, instead of acting like concerned, responsible, compassionate Americans trying their best to convince a significant population of seriously immature African American females to become better, more responsible caregivers for our Nation's young, it appears *America's Premier Presidential & Parental First Couple* seem to be focused on preserving their legacy as the* "cool presidential first couple."*

Even sadder, my president is *WILLFULLY IGNORING* his sworn duty to protect from harm our country, as well as *OUR* *nation's most* *valuable, precious resources, our young!*
____
Doctors Ross and Dietz offer insights into how our Early Childhood Development plays a key role in determining the type of individual we mature into.

Robert K. Ross, MD, President and CEO of The California Endowment, addressed inmates at Ironwood State Prison offering a compelling overview of the role that exposure to childhood trauma plays in the lives of **emotionally troubled** and chronically ill American teens and adults.


At 2:12:25 in this documentary about Mafia hit-man and victim of Early Childhood Trauma/Abuse, Richard "The Iceman" Kuklinski, Dr. Park Dietz explains why young Richard most likely developed into a emotionally disturbed, paranoid, cruel, heartless teen and man who did not give a frig about anyone else, including his wife and kids.

____
Peace & Prayers for *Julie Dombo* & Countless Innocent Victims of American Gun Violence






____
*(NY Times May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suicide by Black Children Surprises Researchers)*

Tags: *Julie Dombo*, James Michael Phillips, injustice, inequality, police, police integrity, police misconduct, police anxiety, police aggression, *police training, recognizing child abuse*, child neglect, child maltreatment, child oppression, *childhood depression, CRIMINALLY NEGLIGENT PARENTING*, black lives matter, *MATERNAL RESPONSIBILITY*, gangs, drug abuse, gun violence, community violence, teen depression, *teen violence, teen suicide*, adult depression, *educator/teacher frustration*, sadness, *SOLUTIONS?*, Hillary Rodham Clinton, *Bitches and Whores*, Gangsta Rap,


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 8, 2016)

they can go do what they want to "protect" whoever they want when they LEAVE our white house. But a President isn't OUR countries DICKTAOR. He's swore an oath to ALL of the people in the country. not just certain ones


----------

